

Devs.info - Just for developers - Docs, github, FAQ, cheatsheets, jobs... - MarcosBL
http://devs.info/#1

======
vukmir
An interesting project, but I think that
[http://devs.info/javascript.doc](http://devs.info/javascript.doc) should
redirect to [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript) and not to
[http://www.w3schools.com/js/default.asp](http://www.w3schools.com/js/default.asp)

